# طريفة رسم بروفيل داخل Google Earth



## مصدر طاقة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني اخواتي
هذا اقل شي يمكن اقدر اقدمه لكم تستاهلون كل خير...

طريقة رسم قطا طولي داخل برنامج قوقل ايرث بسهولة

الشرح بالمرفقات.... دعواتكم

تحياتي
[URL="http://www.m5zn.com/files-101611131035aek7jh4ln- قطاع.doc"]تحميل الملف قطاع.doc من هنا[/URL]


----------



## abdo hanafy (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mostafammy (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## عزت محروس (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## مصدر طاقة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

وياكم ان شاء الله
الله يحييكم جميعا


----------



## أبو ماجد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور .... وما قصرت


----------



## م/مامون (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شئ جميل جدا و رائع شكرا جزيلا لك ولمن قام علي هذا العمل


----------



## مصدر طاقة (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق والاستفادة من هذه الميزة

حياكم الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير واحسان


----------



## hosh123 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصدر طاقة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعافيكم

واذا احتجتوا شي في التوتل ستيشل او gps 
او اي استفسار انا حاظر


----------



## dr_aflatooon (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود اخى


----------



## eng_moneeb (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك .........


----------



## م كمال بدر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الفاضل جزاكم الله كل الخير ..... 
رجاء ارسال الملف بامتداد pdf لان الملف لا يفتح معي بالوورد
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حماده النجم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## adel104 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## مصدر طاقة (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يحييكم

ان شاء الله انزل الشرح pdf

تحياتي


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وسام العبيدي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## رعد اسحق (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك أخى


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hizany (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز وأكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## achraf06 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*بوركت اخي الحبيب *


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOAIYED (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fouadsoleman (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## samahy13 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## rafea1978 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

منوووووووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## عمو تامر (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جااااااااااااامده طحن


----------



## أبويزن العرب (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جداَ على المجهود


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رحم الله والديك على هذا الملف


----------



## hamidbabiker (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وفي والديك*


----------



## rasheedothman (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قريسو (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

والله فكرة جميلة جدا 
مشكور


----------



## salim mito (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مصدر طاقة (5 مارس 2012)

الله يحييكم جميعاً:34:


----------

